# anybody hit the flint?



## farm7729 (Jun 4, 2009)

anyone on here go bowfishing on the flint river around joe curz wma. went fishing there last year and saw a ton of gar right around the boat. i havent done much bowfishing but would love to start.


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Mar 19, 2014)

Have you been back to the flint around joe curz anytime recently?


----------



## S Adams (Mar 20, 2014)

Will you need a WMA stamp to fish that part?


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Mar 26, 2014)

I am pretty sure you have to have a stamp to put in on the public land boat ramp. I know for sure you have to pay to park.


----------



## markland (Mar 28, 2014)

Sssssssshhhhhhhhh!


----------

